# Am I being too fussy?



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

After a positive change in circumstances I'm in the fortunate position to be able to consider a higher power car again. As a result I've been looking at a Mercedes C63 and in particular have a hankering for one in estate form.

I located one last week but it was at dealers in the Midlands, spoke with Mercedes who for a small refundable deposit would transport the car to my nearest Mercedes dealer for me to inspect, drive and ultimately buy. Great!

So yesterday I went to view and drive the car, the car is black and with the nice and sunny conditions was able to inspect the paintwork fully.

Needless to say the dealer prep was shocking, the bodywork is straight but the paintwork was flat and covered in swirls, buffer trails, holograms, marred and also some small patches of etching. Looks like its been through a few automatic car washes.

Taking into account the poor paintwork condition and the fact that the brake pads are about 70% worn I made an offer £1K under asking price. This deduction takes into account the cost of a pro detail and replacement brake pads being fitted all-round.

Dealer hasn't accepted the offer as yet but after sleeping on it thought I might have been a bit too fussy? I guess my expectation as a keen detailing enthusiast is somewhat different to the average punter but still a car of this caliber surely deserves better treatment and prep for sale?

I've attached some pictures below, hopefully you will be able to make out the holograms and swirls.

Edit: Pictures aren't showing full size from Photobucket for some reason.

Marred and Trails on Front Wing, whole car is similar:









Swirls:









The test drive went well though. EPIC performance.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd expect £1K off anything over £10K as a matter of course then I'd negotiate for the crap finish and brakes. 70% isn't that bad though, you might well get another 10K out of them.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> I'd expect £1K off anything over £10K as a matter of course then I'd negotiate for the crap finish and brakes. 70% isn't that bad though, you might well get another 10K out of them.


+1 on above...

:thumb:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

buyers market, how many others are wanting a big car in these economic times ? 
just dont bother ringing them, they will return the call or loose the sale.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Serkie that is a nice car sir !! The Roar off that must be good?

Theres a dude thats moved into my estate and has an RS4 and the sound from that is like Neptune rising from the sea.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

I wouldn't think your being harsh what so ever. Especially when a C63 is in question. I got 500 off the IQ when I purchased it a month ago. Dealer laughed and then I gave him a run down of costs to correct it. He gave in, therefore I got the car, corrected it myself and was a happy bunny 

Don't kick yourself though dude, its normal practice for most enthusiasts to question the paint for swirls/marring etc. 

Good luck its really nice!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I had to walk away from Mercedes after being in there for over 3 hours and they wouldn't drop From £19000 to £18000. 3 days later got a phone call from them and the deal could be done for £18000. (c class 220cdi sport in black, estate)


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I always think if you're paying this sort of money (especially from a man dealership) then the car should be how you want it (to an extent). Fair enough if you're buying a private car for like £500 then no, you can't be too choosey but when your talking alot of wedge, then yeah, pick pick pick away!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I think its fair, considering the car you would think they would take more pride in getting it prepped for sale.

I wouldnt by a car where the paint wasnt right, If the dealer is serious about making a sale then they will shift.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Id have made a lower offer myself.At the end of the day the car should be prepared better if its up for that price.Youre buying the paint as much as the metal underneath it.
And if its a merc dealer then they should have done the brakes as a matter of course.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Sweet ride, would love one of these if I didn't have to commute to work each day. 

As others have said, you can almost always get £1k off even a relatively cheap car. I aim for 10% and see where we go from there, so I can't see what the dealer is playing at. There can't be many buyers after a car that drinks as much fuel as this 

Love the zorst and rear diffuser on these


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> I had to walk away from Mercedes after being in there for over 3 hours and they wouldn't drop From £19000 to £18000. 3 days later got a phone call from them and the deal could be done for £18000. (c class 220cdi sport in black, estate)


I did something similar! Had to chuckle when I got off the phone, saying to my mrs..."I knew they would give in!"


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Cheers for the advice chaps. 

Just after posting I had an email from the sales person I was dealing with, my offer was sadly rejected. I have responded by detailed why I offered what I did in writing with costings and have requested my refundable deposit back.

Just had a email back from the dealership sales manager saying they are looking into the points I made and whether they can do something for me. 

We shall see now, I'm sticking to my guns now, I think my offer is very fair.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Serkie said:


> Cheers for the advice chaps.
> 
> Just after posting I had an email from the sales person I was dealing with, my offer was sadly rejected. I have responded by detailed why I offered what I did in writing with costings and have requested my refundable deposit back.
> 
> ...


Are there many for sale ? can you find any other of the same age etc and use that as a battering stick ?


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

At the very least they need to be replacing the brakes. 

Stand firm mate, if they wont budge its not to be, their loss.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> Are there many for sale ? can you find any other of the same age etc and use that as a battering stick ?


No - hardly any for sale (16 whole UK). I'm going to view another shortly, I've told the dealer this too. Its newer, has less miles and has slightly more options at the same asking price. Only thing though is that it's Opal Red which isn't the most desirable colour for these.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Mate, it's an awesome car, but, at £6 per gallon you have them by the wedding veg. 1k off is a low starting point. Don't feel too sorry for a blue chip company.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I do like these cars, very rare - like you say only a few in the UK.

Saw one a few months ago in saloon form (identical to the one in the picture you posted) & that looked cracking! :thumb:

You'd think dealerships would do anything for a sale especially in these times, so it's their loss if they turn their nose up.


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

If the shoe was on the other foot, they would do the same to you as you are doing to them, they are mostly all crooks apart from the very few honest garages out there.

Good Luck.:thumb:

Hope you get the car for what you want fella.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I can't believe that they rejected £1k off the asking, I NEVER pay ticket price on cars, even PORSCHE will deal on the price!

As is said above, it's a buyers market due to the economy & as another poster mentioned at almost £6 a gallon these aren't exactly fuel efficient vehicles with a mere 6.3l engine...so will likely hang around a while or have quite a small niche set of buyers...Bottom line is that the dealers need to turn over their stock & they've gotta have at least 10% in the car as a bare minimum & don't forget it's depreciating EVERY month...they NEED to shift it or lose more money, which is another thing you should point out, we're almost at the end of the month & they'll take the hit for another months depreciation in a few days.

Personally I would've gone in at a cheeky low ball first after nit picking the sh1t out of the car first. 

I've walked away from a TT over a mere £50, did I laugh when the car sat another 3 mths on the forecourt & they sold it for almost £2k less than my offer? Damn straight I did!!


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

I would of gone for £1600 discount 
Brake pads would be the best part of £700-£850 ?
A professional detail would be Similer figures rather then thier own quick BFF and a polish up from their valet er 


I think they will accept your offer 

Great looking car


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments chaps.

So...I've heard back and they have gone some way to address my concerns. Brake pads have been inspected by the workshop and are 50% worn so I should see at least 10,000 miles out of them apparently.

They have accepted my offer but are now not including any road fund license at the new price. I've declined again and requested my deposit back.

Fingers crossed I get the result I'm after.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

That’s cheeky, were they referring to 6 months or 12 months at £261.25 and £475?


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Duke Wellington said:


> That's cheeky, were they referring to 6 months or 12 months at £261.25 and £475?


12 months so it's a fair wedge.

To be honest I'm starting to lose interest in the whole thing now. I've made it clear what I want to pay for the car they either decline or accept. Simple isn't it?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Unbelievable,
Why won't they just include 6 months road tax, and take the sale.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok even 12 months, it makes me mad and I'm not even buying it.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

nortonski said:


> I can't believe that they rejected £1k off the asking, I NEVER pay ticket price on cars, even PORSCHE will deal on the price!
> 
> As is said above, it's a buyers market due to the economy & as another poster mentioned at almost £6 a gallon these aren't exactly fuel efficient vehicles with a mere 6.3l engine...so will likely hang around a while or have quite a small niche set of buyers...Bottom line is that the dealers need to turn over their stock & they've gotta have at least 10% in the car as a bare minimum & don't forget it's depreciating EVERY month...they NEED to shift it or lose more money, which is another thing you should point out, we're almost at the end of the month & they'll take the hit for another months depreciation in a few days.
> 
> ...


Ridiculous isn't it. It's like they have no business sense sometimes 

Plus it puts you off the whole experience. I almost bought a C Class Coupe, but the dealership seemed like they just weren't interested in selling their cars, so I went elsewhere.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd probably accept the deal with 6 months included. 

I'm ready to go with the purchase, I have no P/X or need to sell a car to fund the purchase. You'd think they'd bite my hand off.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Dealers always like to think they have the upper hand, although in this case it seems rather simple, you have stated what they need to do for you buy the car yet they seem unable to replace brakes and knock the desired amount to get the paint up to standard.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I didnt get any rfl with mine when I bought it,it did get a mot,new tyres and brakes and a service,plus I got a couple of quid off.But then I was only spending pocket money.


----------



## DemonIan (Oct 30, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if you got a call closer to the 31st when they look at the sales figures for the month and work out where they stand on monthly margins. If they're short they will do you the deal just to make their figures balance up for the month...


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

DemonIan said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you got a call closer to the 31st when they look at the sales figures for the month and work out where they stand on monthly margins. If they're short they will do you the deal just to make their figures balance up for the month...


I'm with you on that one Ian...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DemonIan said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you got a call closer to the 31st when they look at the sales figures for the month and work out where they stand on monthly margins. If they're short they will do you the deal just to make their figures balance up for the month...


Yip...

And them you say:

Sorry, that offer was last weeks..

This weeks offer is xxx

and take another grand off it for them f***g you about... 

:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Yip...
> 
> And them you say:
> 
> ...


Exactly - make them have to win your business back! 

I would personally go for Free Servicing or Extended Warranty etc that's worth more to you than it costs them.  There's a better chance of negotiating these extras than getting a further reduced cash offer accepted.

Good luck!

Alan W


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Ahh - Good old Mercedes dealerships - don't you just love em.

Some of them are coming round to what a Detailed car means - some sadly aren't as they still hold the belief that for every car they have there are a que of people outside the door waiting with cash in hand !!

Stick to you guns on this - they are just being petty. 

Hear this so much with Merc dealerships but luckily my local one is pretty good and have good customer service. when I'm on the phone as soon as I say 'it's an AMG' they funnily seem to have a bit more respect in their voice....

I'd be naming them for sure - that way they appear on Google listings as to how petty they can be.

Good Luck


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks chaps, appreciate the support and advice.  No news as yet.

Bouncer-> The whole experience from my original enquiry to now has been pretty poor to be honest. I'm not the type of person to moan or complain but I really expected much better from Mercedes. With this in mind I'm looking forward to giving Mercedes Direct my honest feedback about the whole experience regardless of whether I buy the car or not. Whether it makes any difference is debatable but at least I'll get it off my chest.

On the flip side, my local Sytners have been very good. I toyed with a M3 DCT prior to the C63 and the whole experience with them was most professional so there are some good places out there.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Personally my experience with the local mercedes main dealer in Southampton has been without doubt excellent, we ended up buying 3 over time as the customer service, sales, well everything in fact was spot on!

Just a shame that they're not all up to par...


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

Any news on this deal? There are only 4 with that spec on the Merc used car search when i searched today. A grand of the asking price isn't out of the question. What ever you do don't ring them - be patient!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

cts1975 said:


> Any news on this deal? There are only 4 with that spec on the Merc used car search when i searched today. A grand of the asking price isn't out of the question. What ever you do don't ring them - be patient!


Yep the estates are rarely available, I don't think they sell many in the first place.

I will call them tomorrow to get my deposit back so with this in mind I'm not expecting anything now from them. Hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised though. :doublesho


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Good thread this!
Can you keep us informed?


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Good thread this!
> Can you keep us informed?


lol...I'm glad its keeping you entertained.

Yep - i'll update the thread when I have more news, hopefully I'll also be able to present some better pictures of the beast IF it ends up in my ownership. :detailer::buffer:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

mate id ask for a couple of k off anyway just because thats how i do business, he wont have a q of ppl waiting to buy that car so make him come down and get him to fit new pads too 


as above if he comes crawling back tell him tough s**t i want more money off now


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

avit88 said:


> mate id ask for a couple of k off anyway just because thats how i do business, he wont have a q of ppl waiting to buy that car so make him come down and get him to fit new pads too
> 
> as above if he comes crawling back tell him tough s**t i want more money off now


Gee's you lot drive a hard bargain!!! Love it.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Just hang fire they will be panicking nearer the end of the month 
Also another months depreciation would be say £400 possibly to mark down the car then they have the hassle of selling it 

Next phase of the operation 
Some friends look at it say they are interested and demand £2000 off it then someone off here could ring up wanting £2500 discount and saying well I will wait to July then if you won't sell ! 

The salemans will panick 

Not too sure about the mechanics view of brake pads they would say that wouldn't they


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Walk away... if your in a position to afford the car I would wait for the best option. If there not willing to knock £1k off I wouldn't want to give them a £1 of my money! Are car of this value and nature I would expect a MUCH bigger discount. One point to consider is if its the facelift? If not .. another reason to discount.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

p.s - these cars are friggin awesome :thumb: - I've only got the lowly 5.5 :lol: - 

You'll never forget the experience once you get to drive the 63 - in a league by itself

:wave:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice machine. How are the tyres? Number 1 most important thing on a C63 is rear tyres. Estates are thin on the ground because (I am reliably informed by a saloon owner) that a set of rears can last as little as 7k miles due to the cars rather heavy rump. Apparently, the bigger AMG Mercs are less susceptable to this problem, E63, CLS63 and S63 lasting a while. Then again, they're all big beasts, the C63 even in Estate form is chuckable, so maybe harder driving does it, but surely thats the point?

I've got an 02 CLK430 I'm running at the mo, selling it soon as, like yourself I am in a position to buy a newer car, and cut my fleet. I've got 5 cars now, and I was looking at slimming to 3 or even 2 (Dare I sell my 911?) and was considering a CLK55 cab?

C63 estate is still a little too much for my pocket, though I did go to the local MB dealer, but was told "We're not an AMG centre, so we don't have any, and you can't service one here" They also told me that my 430 was worth £1000 as a trade on an E500 cab if I wanted one.:doublesho 

But they gave me free pen.:wall:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Nice machine. How are the tyres? Number 1 most important thing on a C63 is rear tyres. Estates are thin on the ground because (I am reliably informed by a saloon owner) that a set of rears can last as little as 7k miles due to the cars rather heavy rump. Apparently, the bigger AMG Mercs are less susceptable to this problem, E63, CLS63 and S63 lasting a while. Then again, they're all big beasts, the C63 even in Estate form is chuckable, so maybe harder driving does it, but surely thats the point?
> 
> I've got an 02 CLK430 I'm running at the mo, selling it soon as, like yourself I am in a position to buy a newer car, and cut my fleet. I've got 5 cars now, and I was looking at slimming to 3 or even 2 (Dare I sell my 911?) and was considering a CLK55 cab?
> 
> ...


Custard! :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

i would say its fair for you to want the car in a good condition and have the dealers prep it propley for you.
looks a very nice car and good luck dude


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Hell no, on a car that money that could write that off or even take the car to a detailers of your choice and get the vat back etc. 70% worn again no not picky.

If they want they sale they will call you back


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Custard! :thumb:


Sorry, I have never heard this expression before Unless you mean the dessert


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I see you are in Berkshire, which dealer is it? I brokered the deal for my previous employers S63 at a dealer in Berkshire (Greenoaks), not particulary professional and very little leeway on the haggling.

Go back a few years and you will see my post showing them having done the pdi with the tyres on the wrong way round.

I take it you have looked into the running costs of an AMG? You say the pads are low, how about the discs....they are telephone numbers.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

S63 said:


> I see you are in Berkshire, which dealer is it? I brokered the deal for my previous employers S63 at a dealer in Berkshire (Greenoaks), not particulary professional and very little leeway on the haggling.
> 
> Go back a few years and you will see my post showing them having done the pdi with the tyres on the wrong way round.
> 
> I take it you have looked into the running costs of an AMG? You say the pads are low, how about the discs....they are telephone numbers.


It's not a dealer in the Berkshire area, in fact it was a 60 mile round trip to view and drive the car.

Yep - I'm aware of the running costs, especially tyres which it appears most owners can't get much over 8000 miles from. This doesn't shock me, having owned a 911 I know what to expect from cars like this. I've budgeted 2K a year slush fund to cover servicing and anything else that crops up.

With regards to brakes, I specifically went for one without the Performance Pack fitted so that it doesn't have the composite discs, yep I'm aware these composite front discs are stupid money to replace (£1500 pair). Standard front discs are £250 pair, rears £246.

As for the standard pads, again similar money i.e. Front pad kit ~£250
Rear kit ~£140. You can get cheaper if you go aftermarket i.e. EBC via Euro Car Parts:

Pre 2011
Front Pads - £169.80
Rear Pads - £143.76

Anyone looking at buying a car remotely exotic needs to go into it informed and aware of the costs. Exotic cars = exotic prices.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Nice machine. How are the tyres? Number 1 most important thing on a C63 is rear tyres. Estates are thin on the ground because (I am reliably informed by a saloon owner) that a set of rears can last as little as 7k miles due to the cars rather heavy rump. Apparently, the bigger AMG Mercs are less susceptable to this problem, E63, CLS63 and S63 lasting a while. Then again, they're all big beasts, the C63 even in Estate form is chuckable, so maybe harder driving does it, but surely thats the point?
> 
> I've got an 02 CLK430 I'm running at the mo, selling it soon as, like yourself I am in a position to buy a newer car, and cut my fleet. I've got 5 cars now, and I was looking at slimming to 3 or even 2 (Dare I sell my 911?) and was considering a CLK55 cab?
> 
> ...


Tyres are all practically new, I measured around 6.5 - 8mm across each tyre with a depth gauge. 

Speaking of gauges I borrowed a paint depth gauge from Mr Valet Magic (Robbie), you should have seen the salesman when I started taking reading across the car, his face was a picture, seriously confused. They'd never seen one and it was like black magic. Priceless.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I drove one of these at Mercedes Benz World on their track. :thumb: There were quite a few of them getting thrashed around and it made me wonder who ends up with them after this treatment...I'll have to check my photos of the day to see if the reg plate is visible as I can't remember now.

Playing devils advocate: If there aren't many of these around, is their asking price typical for the model, age and mileage? If so then maybe it's already priced to sell and little margin left (I doubt it, but just saying).


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Serkie said:


> Tyres are all practically new, I measured around 6.5 - 8mm across each tyre with a depth gauge.
> 
> Speaking of gauges I borrowed a paint depth gauge from Mr Valet Magic (Robbie), you should have seen the salesman when I started taking reading across the car, his face was a picture, seriously confused. They'd never seen one and it was like black magic. Priceless.


Good news:thumb: I can imagine the dealer being confused by the paint depth gauge. My local MB dealer were confused about what day it was, so when I asked them if I caould get a CLK in Red, they didn't know what to do. Even though most MB's are Black/Silver/Grey, I thought they'd have a Red one somewhere, which BTW, I'd have!

Is it possible to be colour prejudiced?


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Good news:thumb: I can imagine the dealer being confused by the paint depth gauge. My local MB dealer were confused about what day it was, so when I asked them if I caould get a CLK in Red, they didn't know what to do. Even though most MB's are Black/Silver/Grey, I thought they'd have a Red one somewhere, which BTW, I'd have!
> 
> Is it possible to be colour prejudiced?


I like Opal Red too but its apparently a pig to shift come resale time. Like you say, most people want Black, Silver or Grey. I just think black suits this car best but hey...taste is subjective.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I think it's difficult to get a "deal" on a car of this nature. My guess is, most of the AMGs in the UK are business owned, a director tells his minions he wants one, they have to come up with the goods and will, if necessary pay full asking price, this is certainly what I encountered when buying the S63 with a price tag of £120k. You say there only fifteen such models of this type in the country, that doesn't help your cause.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

OldskoolRS said:


> I drove one of these at Mercedes Benz World on their track. :thumb: There were quite a few of them getting thrashed around and it made me wonder who ends up with them after this treatment...I'll have to check my photos of the day to see if the reg plate is visible as I can't remember now.
> 
> Playing devils advocate: If there aren't many of these around, is their asking price typical for the model, age and mileage? If so then maybe it's already priced to sell and little margin left (I doubt it, but just saying).


I agree to some extent regarding the asking price being close to what these should go for hence why I offered 97% of the asking price, I thought I was being fair. :/

Going by the CAP price for a PX value on this car I reckon there is at least 5 - 6K margin on this particular car.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

S63 said:


> I think it's difficult to get a "deal" on a car of this nature. My guess is, most of the AMGs in the UK are business owned, a director tells his minions he wants one, they have to come up with the goods and will, if necessary pay full asking price, this is certainly what I encountered when buying the S63 with a price tag of £120k. You say there only fifteen such models of this type in the country, that doesn't help your cause.


I totally agree. Apparently (according to the Merc Salesman) the biggest company leaser of these (C63's) is McLaren whose staff get preferential rates on all things Mercedes.

Yes they are rare but I'm prepared to wait for the right one to come along.

Thanks for all your comments chaps!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Sorry, I have never heard this expression before Unless you mean the dessert


Lol means when you have lots of cars, one way to prove it is to take pictures of the cars with a lovely little pot of custard to show authenticity. You see? 

I just wanted to see your cars really. :driver:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There is another approach, if you haven't already explored it. There is a lot more successful haggling with a dealer on the service side as opposed to the sales dept. would be worth asking if a discounted service package over the next 24 months is an option.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Lol means when you have lots of cars, one way to prove it is to take pictures of the cars with a lovely little pot of custard to show authenticity. You see?
> 
> I just wanted to see your cars really. :driver:


You wanna see the CLK & the 911?
No problemo, let me dig through the better ones


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry for the thread hijack Mr OP:spam:

CLK
















Notice I said 02, the car is actually a German import built using a factory code I can't get hold of. Apparently, the car was built for a top jolly in the UK military. The car is actually a UK 2001MY (Hence the indicators in the wing, not the mirror) but was red'g 01/01/2002, so on a 51 plate. 
I no longer own the 109 in the background

Megane pre repair








Post repair, outside my Dads house








04 plate 1.5 dCi, bought to sell from a mate for £200!!!

SWMBO's Freelander
















This is an 03 plate ES Premium

My Baby:detailer:
































A 1980 911 SC coupe. 159k and still going strong, only ever had a repaint, but in need of a few repairs, but until recently I used it most days.

The fifth car is a Range Rover, and isn't really fit to be called a car. The V8 is starting to fail slowly, and I've parked it in the garage until I decide to do something with it. Its a Red 1995 Classic 3.9 Vogue SE, one of the last


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Serkie said:


> Yep the estates are rarely available, I don't think they sell many in the first place.
> 
> I will call them tomorrow to get my deposit back so with this in mind I'm not expecting anything now from them. Hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised though. :doublesho


TBH I would have walked away by now. If this is how their sales staff behave I would be worried about the overall management. Presumably you would be relying on their service dept., I just would want to be doing that. I would have pointed these out to them too.

I might be a tad biased as I had a similarly bad experience with Merc sales staff. Although not over the price. Only you know how important this car is to you. Is the red one sooo bad? Is that price adjustable so your resale could be priced to bridge the desire gap? Based on the fact that every car is desirable if the price is right for someone.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

So...

I have heard nothing so assumed the deal was off. I was previously asked to formally request the refund of my deposit in writing so I drafted a letter and emailed it across this morning.

Things have now started to develop, hopefully some positive news soon.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

Saw one of these driving through York this afternoon while i was out for lunch... looked and sounded awesome, it was Black too but had black wheels also.:devil::devil:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Serkie said:


> So...
> 
> I have heard nothing so assumed the deal was off. I was previously asked to formally request the refund of my deposit in writing so I drafted a letter and emailed it across this morning.
> 
> Things have now started to develop, hopefully some positive news soon.


Deal done to my conditions including 12 months road tax. 

I was also given another £100 off for 'my inconvenience', not much I know but helped smooth things over.

Car is apparently being professionally prepared but we shall see come collection day. :buffer: Speaking of which, I collect next week.

Cheers for all of the advice and support chaps!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Typical dealer prep really! 

Good news on getting the car though. Will look amazing after a few days work!

enjoy!


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing this before and after you get your hands on it! C63 is my DREAM car!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

When you come to price up the pads, your be pleased you offered 1K off the price. Ive just done a set of front pads and discs on an SL55. 1k for the front discs alone. AMG for you. 
Apolgies if this has been mentioned in a previous post. Good luck:thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Serkie said:


> Deal done to my conditions including 12 months road tax.
> 
> I was also given another £100 off for 'my inconvenience', not much I know but helped smooth things over.
> 
> ...


Result :thumb: Always happier to part with cash when you feel you've squeezed a bit out of the dealer  I managed £1,000 off the Golf and got 3 years servicing which I was chuffed about.

Happy motoring :driver:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice result :thumb:

x-fingers the preps as good as they say..

anyhow regardless of that it can be fixed - proud in the knowledge you bagged an awesome car.

I like the noisy pedal on mine - these 63's have got a very noisy pedal

:thumb:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> Nice result :thumb:
> 
> x-fingers the preps as good as they say..
> 
> ...


Cheers Bouncer.

I was steadily driving along during the test drive when the salesman said I could open her up briefly if I wanted. I accepted the invitation and the normally sedate cabin just exploded with noise. I really wasn't expecting it to be so damn aggressive and loud but my word it sounded awesome.

I've got a few more crappy pictures of it which I've now attached below...

Wonder if anyone can guess the branch from the first one...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ah, the loud pedal, I do miss the loud pedal, funny how underpasses and tunnels become far more attractive.

If you struggle to find a good dealer for service and West London isnt too far for you, I have a good friend who is the service manager with a VIP suite (they use to have the Maybach contract), couldn't promise anything but I'm sure he would take a little extra care of you. Drop me a pm if you are interested.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Serkie said:


> They have accepted my offer but are now not including any road fund license at the new price. I've declined again and requested my deposit back.


My boss has one of these in silver, he brought brand new, road tax for it was £1k.....:doublesho


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Birmingham Central by the look of it or the one on the Tyburn road can't think what they call that one now.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

The Pan Man said:


> Birmingham Central by the look of it or the one on the Tyburn road can't think what they call that one now.


Nope, it's one of the Mercedes direct sites around London. :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh I see it's one of these with the big massive brake light under the spoiler, quite like that - looks great at night when it glows!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Update - Car ready for collection tomorrow. 

Apparently its been prepared to a very high standard but we shall see, fingers crossed. Pictures to follow.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Serkie said:


> Update - Car ready for collection tomorrow.
> 
> Apparently its been prepared to a very high standard but we shall see, fingers crossed. Pictures to follow.


ask them to give you a full tank, it might last you the weekend!

Enjoy the beast:thumb:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

S63 said:


> ask them to give you a full tank, it might last you the weekend!
> 
> Enjoy the beast:thumb:


You jest but that was one of my conditions of sale. :doublesho


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

S63 said:


> ask them to give you a full tank, it might last you the weekend!
> 
> Enjoy the beast:thumb:


:lol::lol::lol:

sounds about right :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Good luck with it being black


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Good luck with it being black


Surely the most rewarding colour to own as a detailing enthusiast right? :buffer:


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh man that's a beautiful looking machine.

Fingers crossed the paint is good on it after their prep!   

If not I'm sure you'll have fun doing it!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

the other great things about these cars is you dont get many people trying it on - once they see the AMG badge you pretty much get left alone

Enjoy this car - Rare sight on the road indeed and will only appreciate in value in fews years time :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> the other great things about these cars is you dont get many people trying it on - once they see the AMG badge you pretty much get left alone
> 
> Enjoy this car - Rare sight on the road indeed and will only appreciate in value in fews years time :thumb:


Sadly for Serkie, its value will continue to plummet regardless of rarity.

Ps an unbadged AMG was quite fun too


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Did debadging it make it go faster then?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> Did debadging it make it go faster then?


No, it kept badge thieves away and made it easier to machine polish.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Not in the same league but I had a Subaru Impreza Spec D, the d stands for discret so you didn't get gold wheels or a massive spoiler on the boot and only came in one colour and no badges, it was tuned to 360bhp with 380 tourque, this was also very loud which was a little bit if a give away to what it had under the hood, but with the clever controls there wasn't much that could keep up.


----------



## clark_rally (Dec 26, 2010)

Serkie said:


> You can get cheaper if you go aftermarket i.e. EBC via Euro Car Parts:
> 
> Pre 2011
> Front Pads - £169.80
> Rear Pads - £143.76


Do yourself a favour and avoid these pads!! I wouldn't put them on a 1000cc corsa never mind a high performance car like that! Stunning car tho and I'm sure it will bring u great pleasure. :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ebc have changed there pads over the years and are not as bad as they use to be, I think their "Blue stuff" is for high powered cars?


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Ebc have changed there pads over the years and are not as bad as they use to be, I think their "Blue stuff" is for high powered cars?


My experience of EBC Reds isn't very positive to be honest. I wouldn't buy them again.

OEM is generally always best.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Evening All,

Thought I'd close this thread out with a final update. 

So today I collected my C63. Upon inspection all of my concerns have been pretty much addressed. The car was prepared for me very well and to a decent standard.

They stuck in fuel as agreed, brand new AMG mats and even supplied me with some missing iPod interface cables that weren't with the car.

Despite the initial difficulties with trying to strike a deal I have to say that I drove away impressed and the dealer did a good job to win me back over with some good old fashioned customer service.

As for the car, it's an absolute bomb and I know I'm going to enjoy my time with her.

Many thanks for all the advice and comments chaps.

I leave you with some pictures of Cruella...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow....truly astonishing!!

Magnificent motor! :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update and glad to hear the collection went smoothly. :thumb:

Enjoy! 

Alan W


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

That looks amazing. You even let a kid sit in the back. What a star!  love it


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

That's lovely, glad it came good in the end. :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There was a set of AMG mats advertised for sale here a short while ago,if they fit and are still for sale, would make a useful spare set.


----------



## abc (Sep 30, 2009)

Great car! Looks a lot better now
Is it the new Malden branch (mb Kingston)?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Really like the car mate enjoy it


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Stunning car & stunning pics, I like the kiddie in the back, is he an optional extra


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Damn thats a nice looking car, but then im biased to mercs, moms a c180 kompressor and dads an S 320  i feel guilty that im bmw (mini  )


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments chaps.

My boy came with me to collect, only 3 but already a real petrol head. He'll happily watch a Grand Prix with me and pretty much knows the name of every car in his Top Gear books. I've taught him well and he approves of the new motor.

Yes its the New Malden retail site that I collected the car from. Collected late yesterday so straight into the queues on the M25 home. I didn't mind the traffic on this occasion mind.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Did you deal with a fella called Drew?


----------



## callum2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

*wow*

that is a awesome bit of kit you have treated yourself to 

patience is a good thing , i went looking at my car between christmas & newyear at a suzuki main dealer, they rang nearly everyday to see if was going to go ahead and buy the car i let them stew for a bit but got it anyway 
i know its not in the same league as yours "a suzuki grand vitara " but i got 1k off , 6 months tax , half a tank of petrol ,a years warranty and free MOT's for as long as i own the car ...............must have been a very quiet month for them :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good OP...

now go and find a long tunnel, get the windows down, and hit that LOUD pedal....



:lol:

:thumb:


----------

